# which jug?



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

need some help with purchasing a jug, what size what shape help!

I'm looking for a small jug that i can try (really try) to do some latte art with.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I use Motta. Really well made and designed and will last. 35 -40 cl for one cup and 50-60cl for two. Some very good prices if you shop around.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming you're doing a single cup - you'll need a smaller capacity jug - 25-33cl. for best control. Motta do a great range - see Cream Supplies. Andrew James aren't bad too - £5.99 for a 33cl.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I really like the Motta 35cl for a single cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iroko said:


> I really like the Motta 35cl for a single cup.


Plus one for the motta . I have both that and an Andrew James one , I feel like the spout is better for pouring with the motta one .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh me tooooooo


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

For one 5oz or 6oz drink I love this, was introduced to it at a training session I attended. Iuse mine every day 

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-handle-free-12oz-macchiato-pitcher


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for Rattleware


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Note to diary must try a rattleware


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I have a motta and a rattleware. The rattleware has a sharper spout. Like the handle free.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Which is better for art


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Which Motta please? Europa, champion, aurora???


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> Which Motta please? Europa, champion, aurora???


I have the Europa, I have a rattleware too.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't remember the exact sizes but my rattleware is smaller so I've only been using it and really like it. Don't think I've tried a pour with the motta since getting better at milk so can't really compare. I'll give it a go next time I'm trying and see.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I can't remember the exact sizes but my rattleware is smaller so I've only been using it and really like it. Don't think I've tried a pour with the motta since getting better at milk so can't really compare. I'll give it a go next time I'm trying and see.


Presumably you touch the bottom of the jug to see the temp of the milk ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably you touch the bottom of the jug to see the temp of the milk ?


I had been using a thermometer but recently broke one so started feeling the bottom. Works ok, think it heats up quicker than the sides would.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Neill said:


> I had been using a thermometer but recently broke one so started feeling the bottom.


This just sounds wrong


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> This just sounds wrong


Steady now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably you touch the bottom ?


It doesn't help that boots asked this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It doesn't help that boots asked this


Again I flatterered Dave but you really have to stop transposing your fantasies and desires onto me....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Again I flatterered Dave but you really have to stop transposing your fantasies and desires onto me....


I don't think touching the bottom is my fantasy, but don't knock till you've tried it dude


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a cheap Olympia 50 cl one (figured it didn't matter as it doesn't get used for pouring) and a Motta 35cl one. Really want one of those Mily Pitch jugs though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok stupid noob question, but apart from the colour , why would a teflon coated one be better?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Non stick dude


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Non stick dude


Ok , i clean em straight away though. Off to cogitate on the next jug purchase&#8230;.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you clean straight away the teflon is a bit of a luxury imo. Probably more use if you use a glass/pitcher rinser rather than a sink. Look very pretty though...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok , i clean em straight away though. Off to cogitate on the next jug purchase&#8230;.


Yeh have a think about it as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Yeh have a think about it as well


Ordered the motta , my cogitation is complete


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done boots good choice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Teflon coated rattles are on its way


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

@Mrboots2u which motta jug did you go for?

Thanks all for the help on choosing the jug - not touching the bottoms!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have a Teflon coated rattles are on its way


Do temp tags stick to the teflon?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Slee said:


> @Mrboots2u which motta jug did you go for?
> 
> Thanks all for the help on choosing the jug - not touching the bottoms!


This one

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-milk-foaming-jug-europa-35cl/prod_1804.html?category=


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks im tempted to get the 25cl one - need to figure out the sizes when i am home another excuse to make a coffee


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have a Teflon coated rattles are on its way


Dave, aren't the Rattleware ones the same as the green teflon one you had at the BB day, I use the 12 oz normal version and it looked identical to me.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Slee said:


> thanks im tempted to get the 25cl one - need to figure out the sizes when i am home another excuse to make a coffee


Go for the 35cl one, perfect for one cup, It's about the same size as a 12oz jug, I think the 25cl will be too small.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks you are right. Just measured out the amount of water I would of been well short


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Dave, aren't the Rattleware ones the same as the green teflon one you had at the BB day, I use the 12 oz normal version and it looked identical to me.


I think Coffeehit made the green ones - have only seen them available on their site. Slightly different spouts to the Rattleware according the guy at CH.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am getting one from jens at torr he does them, the one at bella barista was callums


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ah ok but it was a Rattleware one ?


----------

